
Tensorflow.js for Node.js / V8 with Performance Equivalent to Native Python - indescions_2018
https://www.npmjs.com/package/@tensorflow/tfjs
======
indescions_2018
Link to mobile browser demo game Emoji Scavenger Hunt

[https://emojiscavengerhunt.withgoogle.com/](https://emojiscavengerhunt.withgoogle.com/)

